# kde4 - parę pytań

## kacper

cześć,

postanowiłem jeszcze raz spróbować z kde i mam parę pytań do tych co używają już kde  :Smile: 

1. zainstalowałem wg. opisu na gentoo.org, czyli miej wiecej : emerge kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4 i oczywiście zostało kde3, jak teraz włączyć kde3? startkde ładuje od razu kde4, a później jak najlepiej usunąć kde3, żeby nic się w kde4 nie popsuło? 

2. czy warto instalować z jakiegoś overlaya kde? czy to z portage (odmaskowane) jest w miare świeże? 

3. NAJWAŻNIEJSZE!  :Smile:  czy tylko ja mam taki problem, że przy podłączeniu do TV (kabel DVI-HDMI) na TV nie mam obrazu a na monitorze mam tak jakby dwa pulpity? Czy to normalne? google mówi, że nie tylko ja mam taki problem.

4. bym zapomniał, nie mam polskich znaczków w aplikacjach? pamiętam, że to od tego był jakiś pakiet, co się go usuwało, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie który  :Smile: 

dzięki z góry za pomoc

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Pablos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. zainstalowałem wg. opisu na gentoo.org, czyli miej wiecej : emerge kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4 i oczywiście zostało kde3, jak teraz włączyć kde3? startkde ładuje od razu kde4, a później jak najlepiej usunąć kde3, żeby nic się w kde4 nie popsuło?
> 
> 

 

KDE4 i 3 mają różne pliki startujące środowisko, są to odpowiednio: 

```
/usr/kde/4.0/bin/startkde
```

 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde
```

Domyślnie startuje Ci KDE4 pewnie dlatego że w $PATH jest wcześniej umieszczony /usr/kde/4.0/bin niż ten z KDE3. Spokojnie możesz usunąć KDE3 jeśli chcesz, nie jest ono w żaden sposób powiązane z 4ką, jednak KDE4 nie ma wszystkich aplikacji które odpowiadają tym z 3ki przez co jest mniej wartościowe. Dlatego np. ja mam cały czas dwa środowiska, głównie korzystam z 3ki, ale od czasu do czasu zaglądam do 4ki  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. czy warto instalować z jakiegoś overlaya kde? czy to z portage (odmaskowane) jest w miare świeże? 
> 
> 

 

W overlayu masz np. KDE z gałęzi rozwojowej, które nie jest stabilne i często nie da się skompilować, oraz używać czasami. Ale jeśli chcesz wiedzieć co Cię czeka w KDE 4.1 to możesz je zainstalować  :Smile:  Jeśli jednak wystarczą Ci wersje 4.0.x to możesz używać tego z portage.

----------

## Ravak

 *Quote:*   

> 1. zainstalowałem wg. opisu na gentoo.org, czyli miej wiecej : emerge kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4 i oczywiście zostało kde3, jak teraz włączyć kde3? startkde ładuje od razu kde4, a później jak najlepiej usunąć kde3, żeby nic się w kde4 nie popsuło?

 

Zdecydowałem się na usunięcie całego kde 3 wraz ze wszystkimi zależnościami. Usuwałem w dwóch etapach - wpierw kde-meta wraz z nieużywanymi zależnościami a następnie zamaskowałem kde-base/*:3.5 i kde-misc/*:3.5 (używam paludisa zamiast portage, możliwe że wystarczy zamaskować kdelibs 3.5.*) i spróbowałem wykonać aktualizację systemu. Mając listę pakietów które nie chciały / mogły się zaktualizować reszta była dość prosta.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. czy warto instalować z jakiegoś overlaya kde? czy to z portage (odmaskowane) jest w miare świeże? 

 

Wersja 4.0.4 na dzień dzisiejszy mi wystarcza. 4.1 już niedługo więc nie mam zamiaru eksperymentować z overlayami.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. NAJWAŻNIEJSZE!  czy tylko ja mam taki problem, że przy podłączeniu do TV (kabel DVI-HDMI) na TV nie mam obrazu a na monitorze mam tak jakby dwa pulpity? Czy to normalne? google mówi, że nie tylko ja mam taki problem. 

 

Mam podobnie na laptopie (LVDS) z zewnętrznym monitorem (TMDS-1). Jeżeli przy ładowaniu kde na ekranach będą różne rozmiary pulpitów (1280x800 + 1680x1050) to uzyskam dwa pulpity na większym ekranie. Rozwiązaniem było wymuszenie na LVDS takiego samego rozmiaru pulpitu (TMDS-1 jako monitor główny).

 *Quote:*   

> 4. bym zapomniał, nie mam polskich znaczków w aplikacjach? pamiętam, że to od tego był jakiś pakiet, co się go usuwało, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie który 

 

Nie wiem, mam kde-l10n i wszystko działa.

----------

## kacper

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, udało mi się odinstalować stare kde, niestety dalej problem z monitorem i tv jest. Na szczęście, ostatnio bardzo mało oglądam filmy, więc zainstalowałem sobie WM i na nim startuje w dualu.

Co do pakietu od czcionek to jest media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera po odinstalowaniu jest ok.

Mam jeszcze dwa małe problem z soundkonverter, którego używam do zrzucania audiocd->ogg po kliknięciu rozpocznij zgrywanie, program nie reaguje, a konsola sypie komunikatami : 

```

kacper@legion:~/ > soundkonverter

QTime::setHMS Invalid time 24:00:00.000

QTime::setHMS Invalid time 24:00:00.000

kacper@legion:~/ > QLayout "topGridLayout" added to CDOpener "CDOpener", which already has a layout

Checking /dev/sr0 for cdrom...

        Testing /dev/sr0 for SCSI/MMC interface

                SG_IO device: /dev/sr0

CDROM model sensed sensed: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N CL00

Checking for SCSI emulation...

        Drive is ATAPI (using SG_IO host adaptor emulation)

Checking for MMC style command set...

        Drive is MMC style

        DMA scatter/gather table entries: 1

        table entry size: 131072 bytes

        maximum theoretical transfer: 55 sectors

        Setting default read size to 13 sectors (30576 bytes).

Verifying CDDA command set...

        Expected command set reads OK.

soundkonverter: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Nie można utworzyć io-slave:

Program klauncher zwrócił komunikat: Nieznany protokół 'audiocd'.

soundkonverter:

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

soundkonverter: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Nie można utworzyć io-slave:

Program klauncher zwrócił komunikat: Nieznany protokół 'audiocd'.

soundkonverter:

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

soundkonverter: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Nie można utworzyć io-slave:

Program klauncher zwrócił komunikat: Nieznany protokół 'audiocd'.

soundkonverter:

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

soundkonverter: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Nie można utworzyć io-slave:

Program klauncher zwrócił komunikat: Nieznany protokół 'audiocd'.

soundkonverter:

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

soundkonverter: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Nie można utworzyć io-slave:

Program klauncher zwrócił komunikat: Nieznany protokół 'audiocd'.

soundkonverter:

QTime::setHMS Invalid time 24:00:00.000

QTime::setHMS Invalid time 24:00:00.000

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

```

oczywiście na kde 3.5 działało.

----------

